# John Deere Recall :-)



## DEERE180

I did not know they make this stuff (or sell them) 

John Deere Gas Barbecue Grills Recalled Due to Fire, Burn Hazards

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in
cooperation with the firms named below, today announced a voluntary
recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using
recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. 

Name of Product: John Deere Gas Barbecue Grills

Units: About 3,100

Manufacturer: Onward Manufacturing, of Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

Importer: Mi-T-M Corporation, of Peosta, Iowa

Retailer: Deere & Company, of Moline, Ill.

Hazard: Operating the grill in windy conditions can blow the flame under
the control panel, causing the grill to overheat or cause flashbacks.
Flames could damage the hose that supplies gas to the burner, causing an
uncontrolled flame. Also, the grill's control knobs could overheat,
resulting in burns to hands.

Incidents/Injuries: Mi-T-M Corporation has received one report of a
minor burn received when the user touched a grill's control knob that
had overheated due to the flame blowing under the control panel.

Description: These are John Deere Gas Barbecue Grills with model numbers
HR-BG6203 and HR-BG5202. The model number is on the CSA approval sticker
on the back panel. The recalled grills have a John Deere symbol on the
center of the hood and a John Deere decal plate below the control panel.
These are 52,000 BTU grills with 460 sq. in. cooking surface. The Model
HR-BG6203 includes stainless steel doors, stainless steel side shelves
and a side burner rated at 10,000 BTU. The Model HR-BG5202 has stainless
steel doors with black plastic side shelves.

Sold at: John Deere dealers from March 2006 through August 2006 for
about $600 for the model number HR-BG6203 grill and about $500 for model number HR-BG5202 grill.

Manufactured in: Canada

Remedy: Consumers should stop using these grills and contact Mi-T-M
Corp. or the John Deere dealer where the grill was purchased to receive
a free repair kit.

Consumer Contact: Call Mi-T-M Corp. toll-free at (877) 535-5336 between
7:30 a.m. and 5:30 p.m. CT Monday through Friday, or visit the firm's
Web site at www.mitm.com


----------



## ducati996

They should stick with Tractors and leave the cooking to Weber and the like....Just my opinion of course


----------



## Live Oak

I guess this begs the question as to why post this in the Kubota CUT section:question:


----------



## DEERE180

Chief:
Sorry - I happened to be there at the time of the posting and failed to go back to john deere. Sorry! It should be in the general forum - anyhow, just in case John Deere grills are purchased by non-deere tractor owners ????
Perhaps you would be kind enough to have it moved to the proper place?
Thanks


----------



## jonconell

yep just stick with the tractors!


----------



## flman

I have a Weber, with cast iron grate, wont trade it for a Deere grill, even if it matches my tractor :tractorsm


----------

